# The Kid Drugged by Parents Long Ago



## imp (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Shalimar (Nov 23, 2015)

Soooo, being beaten as a child for any non compliance is a good thing? Terror as a form of teaching? Wow, I would like a peek inside this person's head. Wonder how many demons I would find?. This goes waaaay beyond the occasional swat on the butt.


----------



## pumpkin (Nov 23, 2015)

I agree with you Imp. Parents are to lax and lazy to teach their children today.


----------



## imp (Nov 23, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Soooo, being beaten as a child for any non compliance is a good thing? Terror as a form of teaching? Wow, I would like a peek inside this person's head. Wonder how many demons I would find?. This goes waaaay beyond the occasional swat on the butt.



Shal, I expect the piece was written more as a parody than a truthful expose. But I understand how you are moved by it's words, if you get my "drift".   imp


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2015)

I didn't get all those drugs back in the day, but I agree that some of those drugs would only be of benefit these days...let's pass on the mind altering pharmaceuticals and the meth, and get back to doing some of the good drugs when it comes to kids and forming their characters.


----------



## chic (Nov 25, 2015)

Very good Imp. More parents should teach their kids, respect, responsibility and kindness.


----------

